# where do you put birds when hunting?



## Codeman (Mar 9, 2010)

Ok I have a couple quick questions. I have been hunting geese for 3 to 4 years over decoys. The last 2 years we have started to have better luck and our best shoot to date was 14 in 1 day for 4 guys. I know it ain't as impressive as some of your shoots but I always wondered where do you guys put the geese when you say shoot a 4 mans limit of 60 birds? Do you pick them up right after you shoot them or do you just let them lay in your decoys? I know even with 14 we had a harder time hiding the birds we would try to place them so they looked like a shell or lay them under shells stuff like that. But it is hard in the mass chaos of the birds coming in to do this quickly. We did have a couple flocks flare because there were dead geese laying in our decoys. At least I am assuming so since the rest committed. Like I said we generally shoot right around 10 geese or so but I always have wondered. PLus I would like to be prepared if that day should ever come haha. Well except now I have to wait for spring snows because the limit for regular season is about the number of birds we normally shoot.


----------



## teamflightstoppersND (Feb 20, 2009)

put them under shells but make sure they are dead or else you will have quite a suprise when a huge flocked is cupped and suddenly a shell flips over...........

If they are landing in unfavorable spots in the field then put the dead ones there!


----------



## sore-shoulder (Mar 25, 2010)

You can also position them to look like sleepers. Belly down with head placed on its back. Under shells is good too.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Behind the blinds, make them look like sleepers. Why hide them?


----------



## Sask hunter (Sep 11, 2008)

Use them as decoys


----------



## clint_hay (Aug 25, 2010)

Pile the birds behind the blinds. Then take a big piece of burlap and put it over the birds and throw stubble on top of the burlap


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

clint_hay said:


> Pile the birds behind the blinds. Then take a big piece of burlap and put it over the birds and throw stubble on top of the burlap


Why hide them?


----------



## SkunkNipples (Jul 13, 2012)

I usually start eating them when i get too many down.That or i use em like decoys. Like suggesed make em look like sleepers. What an excellent problem to have.


----------



## clint_hay (Aug 25, 2010)

blhunter3 said:


> clint_hay said:
> 
> 
> > Pile the birds behind the blinds. Then take a big piece of burlap and put it over the birds and throw stubble on top of the burlap
> ...


Cuz 60-80 dead geese stick out like a turd in a punch bowl and flare birds


----------



## Adam.Zenzen (Mar 6, 2012)

SkunkNipples said:


> I usually start eating them when i get too many down.That or i use em like decoys. Like suggesed make em look like sleepers. What an excellent problem to have.


HAHAHAHAHAHA YES, eating them is great!

We make them look like sleepers, Or like someone said, if there short stopping you, throw a couple belly up where there desired spot is, and hit them hard with the call


----------



## CrazyWalsh81 (Nov 30, 2011)

We stick them right behind the blinds, if you are set up right they will be hidden and you can stash at least 4 birds behind each blind, sleeper positions works sometimes, but shells are nice to have. You can stack 2 birds under a shell. I haven't used burlap, but I may start for ducks. Its nice when you have a break to keep the blinds clean for a quick clean up and toss out of sight. Stash them in higher patches of grass also works, use what you have.


----------

